# Dare county stripers



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

A few weeks ago I fished one of the bridges in Dare county at night and lost what I thought was a good fish. I went back early the next morning and caught the first one that was 28". Five minutes later I hooked a bigger one that went 32". The 28" fish had nothing in its gut but the 32 had been feasting on menhaden with 7 in his belly. There have been lots of under sized fish around with many up around 20-22. Fishing for me has slowed with the warmer fair weather. Trying to get iPad to let me post a pic.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

What bridge did you fish they only have to be 18" in the sound. 28" ocean


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

They were sound stripers. Manns harbor has had the most fish and the most pressure but there are fish scattered at all the bridges.


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

Let's see if this works


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

We used to catch some nice ones behind Etheridge sea food in the canal. We used scallop guts and you would hook up as soon as it hit the water! Some were real "hogs"!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Spiderjhn said:


> Let's see if this works


 Nice work.. Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice there.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thems some well fed stripers!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The limit changed to 1 fish until Friday then only 2 above 18"


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Current limit: http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/proclamation-ff-72-2015

Limit on Jan 1: http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/proclamation-ff-73-2015


----------

